# Bella had her babies! I have a question though



## jaymesue95 (Feb 22, 2013)

Came out this morning and couldn't find Bella. I immediately ran to one of our shelters in the pasture and heard a baby before I came around the corner. Our first timer kidded all by herself! I then noticed one of the babies was still very wet and cold. She wasnt doing anything with them. Wetter he baby under a heat lamp and finally got it warmed up and then we made them nurse. She is doing a lot better with them now. But one of the baby's leg is weird. Will it fix itself? Oh yeah and she had a boy and girl.


----------



## jaymesue95 (Feb 22, 2013)

Here is a picture of his leg.


----------



## jaymesue95 (Feb 22, 2013)

*we got the baby under a heat lamp


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Does his back leg bend forward too? Almost bending like his front leg would? We had a baby whose leg did that. We put a splint on him and it fixes itself in two days. It was like his ligaments were loose


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations on the babies, 

Keep a eye the leg. I would leave it for a few days and watch it. Make sure they stay warm and the more they are up amd moving around more then likely it will fix itself.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with sweet goats...just watch it for a bit..it should correct without help...Congrats!!!!


----------



## jaymesue95 (Feb 22, 2013)

They are both moving around a lot more and I've been making sure they nurse. Thank you guys! I'll keep you updated on the leg


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree and congrats


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Congrats! More pics? sometimes about a mil of fish oil in a syringe in mouth each day can help if it is inflamation - part of how kid was in womb? But not sure whether that is what is happening with leg? I have also had a lamb with a BROKEN leg and took it to the vet to put a caste on it...I later found a great website where you can make your own cast out of toilet rolls - cut and bandage! SO much cheaper...May just sort itself though? Will say a prayer


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

PS the fish oil I am referring to is "cod liver oil". It is an ingredient used when making home made collostrum so definatley wont hurt. It is full of omega 3 (anti inflamatory) as well as vitamin a and d. Hope all goes well.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

*Selenium Deficiency?*

This isn't selenium defeciency in the kid?

I have a kid whose leg is exactly like that who was just born Saturday and I thought for sure it was selenium deficiency! (gave 2mL of the Vit E/Selenium oral gel to treat.) He has definitely improved but is still not using it 100%. The knee wants to bend the wrong way but it is building strength.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Some just are bent from growing in the womb and straighten out. If its weak and not just crooked I'd give Selenium.  glad they're doing well!


----------



## jaymesue95 (Feb 22, 2013)

His leg seems to be normal now! It straightened itself out. Thank you guys


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Good to hear. I had a little girl who's back feet were curled under at the ankle, it took a couple days and she's bouncing around with the others.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yep same with a couple of mine. I gave selenium gel and 2 days later bouncing around.


----------

